# Forum member Tv programme



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

House hunters international are broadcasting the programme that i was involved in soon, if any one is interested.
Rustic Village Homes in Portugal : House Hunters International : Home & Garden Television

Should be interesting for anyone thinking about buying a house to renovate in Portugal


----------

